# What is your Chinese Name?



## Jade Tigress (Oct 26, 2006)

Check it out.

http://www.mandarintools.com/chinesename.html

My Chinese name is Nu Bi Mei. I was born in the year of the Dragon.


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 26, 2006)

Kong Ji-nu; Year of the Rabbit, baby!


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 26, 2006)

*
Surname (first character)*





Ran
*Given Name (middle character)*





Tan
flat, smooth; self-possessed
*Given Name (last character):*





wen
literature, culture, writing
I was born in the Year of the Monkey


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Oct 26, 2006)

Feng Wu Long 
Year of the Ox


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 26, 2006)

Jian Jie feng.

Year of the Monkey, and dammit, I hate monkeys!


----------



## g-bells (Oct 26, 2006)

bai kai rong


----------



## Carol (Oct 26, 2006)

Han Shi Rui

Shi = Teacher (also means "death" in Japanese)

Rui = Sharp

Hmmm....does this mean I will be an FMA teacher in the future?  Maybe I'm destined to teach sharp things :lfao:

Year of the Sheep!  Baaaaaaa


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Surname (first character)*





Song
*Given Name (middle character)*





Tian
quiet, calm, tranquil, peaceful
*Given Name (last character):*





rong
appearance, tolerant
 

You were born in the Year of the Pig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Drac (Oct 26, 2006)

I am Tong-Dun-Nuan

Year of the Snake( hisssss)


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 26, 2006)

Bi En lie

Year of the Monkey...


----------



## crushing (Oct 26, 2006)

Long Duck Dong

Year of the co... I mean chicken.  

Actually, Ran Shi hao


----------



## Drac (Oct 26, 2006)

Oooops..Sorry


----------



## Drac (Oct 26, 2006)

crushing said:


> Long Duck Dong
> 
> Year of the co... I mean chicken.
> 
> Actually, Ran Shi hao


 
LOL....


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 26, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Han Shi Rui
> 
> Shi = Teacher (also means "death" in Japanese)
> 
> ...



Or deadly sharp!


----------



## zDom (Oct 26, 2006)

Wu Xiao Kai

year of the sheep


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2006)

*First time:*

Nie Gong Rui

Nie (blank)
Gong (respectful, polite, reverent)
Rui (sharp)

Born in the year of the Snake.

*Second Time*:

Niu Gong Rong  (lmao! you gone wrong - lmao!)


----------



## kenpo0324 (Oct 26, 2006)

Meng Kang nuo, 
I was born in the Year of the Rabbit.


----------



## JasonASmith (Oct 26, 2006)

Xian Zhao sheng
Born in the Year of the Rabbit


----------



## Kacey (Oct 26, 2006)

First time:
*Surname (first character)*





Sun
 *Given Name (middle character)*





Kong
empty
 *Given Name (last character):*





rui
sharp
You were born in the Year of the Horse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Second time:

*Surname (first character)*





Shen
 *Given Name (middle character)*





Kang
peaceful, quiet; happy, healthy
 *Given Name (last character):*





rong
appearance, tolerant
You were born in the Year of the Horse


----------



## matt.m (Oct 26, 2006)

Mai Mao tian
Mao-thick, lush, dense; talented 
tian-sky, heaven; god, celestial 
Year of the rabbit.  
That is funny, I used to be fast.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Oct 26, 2006)

Bei Juan Shuo

rat

I think it means 'gullible white dude'


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 26, 2006)

Why is it that the site shows my Chinese Zodiac to be different than what I've seen?  It says I was born in the year of the rabbit, but at Chinese restaurants, I'm a dragon?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 26, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone was concerned about giving some sight their full name and date of birth?  I mean here we know who owns and runs MartialTalk.  Do we know who owns and runs this site?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 26, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I was wondering if anyone was concerned about giving some sight their full name and date of birth? I mean here we know who owns and runs MartialTalk. Do we know who owns and runs this site?


 
Yes

And my Chinese name is Xue Sheng after all


----------



## stickarts (Oct 26, 2006)

Sun Fan Rong - Dragon


----------



## Tames D (Oct 26, 2006)

Jiang
Tian
Meng

Year of the chicken


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 27, 2006)

Zhang (nothing written for this)
Mu (long for, desire, admire)
Kai  (open, initiate, begin, start)

Year of the Tiger


----------



## buyu (Oct 28, 2006)

Bei
Meng ;dream,visonary,wishful.the lotto would be great
tian ;sky,heaven;god,celestial
im was born a bit sheepish


----------



## bydand (Oct 28, 2006)

Surname (first character)
gan


Given Name (middle character)
shun

        * smoothly 


Given Name (last character):
shu

        * refined 

So that makes me Gan Shun Shu   born in the year of the Rabbit

Smooth and refined - yeah right, ask the wife.  I better run the name maker again until coarse and abrasive comes up.  LOL


----------

